# Fracino Cherub - set up for manual fill



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi all,

I have just purchased a used Fracino Cherub and need a little bit of help setting it up to use as manual fill, it was previously used with cold fill.

The machine can use either methods but I just need some instructions (dumbed down) to finish the set up.

Any help by forum or links to relevant or information or a phone call would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Nik


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

A few pics?

Cherubs are usually manual fill. Older ones could be converted i believe


----------



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

@NewboyUK

The tube in my hand was being fed out of the front into the drip tray but fracino told me that should now go into the water tank, at the top. Should this be fastened with anything or just pop the tube over the little metal hole?

Then I think the tubing from the bottom of the tank should feed into the pump. How do I access this? Again does it need to be fastened with anything or prevent leaks? And do you think that tube is long enough or do I need more tubing?

Finally I think I need to connect the earth and live wires to the bottom of the water tank, where can I access the wires from?

I am also struggling to remove the casing, the thread on the screws has gone, I am thinking of drilling into them, any other suggestions?

Thank you veyy much in advance!

Nikesh


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

MrNik said:


> The tube in my hand was being fed out of the front into the drip tray but fracino told me that should now go into the water tank, at the top. Should this be fastened with anything or just pop the tube over the little metal hole?


 Yep. Just push on. You can get little clips that hold it on though but it should hold on. If the pipe is a little flared on the end - chop 1cm off and push back on.

Everything will be a loy easyier if you take the wrap round panel off. 4 screws/bolts on bottom. Cant remember whats on the top.

Live/earth? Pics? Again take the wrap round off


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Should be something like this i believe on the end of the pump


----------



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

@NewboyUK

Thank you very much, will send more photos once I get the casing off.

Nik


----------



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

@NewboyUK

Here are some photos with the casing off, can't seem to locate where to attach the tube.

Does anything need to be done with the thic

k silver pipe that would use piped in water?

https://photos.app.goo.gl/KsvWYVAWN1RvS5wY9

Thanks

Nik


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Where that mains fill hose is - thats where the tank pipe goes. Remove the hose and i think those brass adaptors and see whats underneath. Should be a nipple yhat the little hose goes onto.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

I see you selling up 😞


----------



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

@NewboyUK Yea I was making progress but its difficult in a flat without proper worktop space. So close.....Thanks for the tips though, someone else should be able to finish off the set up.


----------

